# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Check it out...

## Daniel Wheeler

New zouk http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....t=52261

cool

did it work?

----------


## steve V. johnson

It works!

Thanks,

stv

----------

